# Sunrise on the Atlantic anyone?



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 6, 2008)

A couple years back we were on the beach when the sun came up. It was planned.. you don't get up at 5 a.m. for no reason!

This is Edisto Island, SC [ near Charleston ]

Sept. 27 '06.. 5:29 - see the shrimboat?







At 5:32 -






There are more beach pics if you'd like.....


----------



## Isa (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow Terry
What a peaceful view, your pics are beautiful. 
I would love to see your other pics  (you really don't have to ask us because we ALWAYS want to see more of your pics Terry )


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 6, 2008)

Watch the shrimpboat(s) as they pass the rising sun.. and be sure to check out the waves and the reflections too! [ be sure to click 2x when you click 'view full size' ]

5:35 -






Second shrimpboat shows up @ 5:40 -






First 'shrimper' almost out of sight @ 5:42 -






CCCKKKKKKKKKK!!!!! Can you smell the ocean?

5:46 -






Well it was worth getting up at 5a for us...

[ now you know how I got the name..... ]

NERD


----------



## Isa (Oct 7, 2008)

They are AMAZING!! There are so much details to look at... The waves, the sun, the boats, the sky...
Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## Jas2Cats (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow Terry~! Those are some amazing sunrise shots~!


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't know about anyone else Terry but I could smell that wonderful sea smell. And I could amost hear the shrimp sizziling over that open fire pit. Yum !


----------



## terryo (Oct 8, 2008)

I am speechless!! Absolutely beautiful!


----------

